# Nokia X1-01



## Tenida (Oct 15, 2011)

*NOKIA X1-01 Review*
*i.imgur.com/vXyYt.jpg

Nowadays we all need more than one-Sim to communicate with our friends and families. In recent times every mobile operator comes with some unique plan like 1paisa/2sec and many more. So if we use more than 1 Sim then,  we can save lots of money to our monthly expenses.
While selecting a Dual-Sim phone we have to consider few things like Good powerful  Battery, Dual-Standby, Dual-Active(Costs higher than basic Dual-Sim) and some basic features.

For the past few month I am looking for basic Dual-Sim phone@2K that will act as a backup phone with Nokia 5233.While searching on the website like flipkart and letsbuy, my eyes stopped at two handset, Samsung E1252 and Nokia X1-01.Samsung E1252 was better but its not available here in Kolkata. So I have no choice to consider Nokia X1-01.

The Nokia X1-01 is a bar phone with a weight of 91.05 grams. The TFT screen is 1.8 inches supporting 65K colors on 128×160 pixels resolution. The keyboard is alphanumeric and the phone supports Dual SIM with Dual Standby mode. Dual Standby mode is where both the SIM are active when the phone is on; all new Dual SIM handsets come with this option so you need not worry about this feature. It costs only 1.9K INR

The Nokia X1-01 is a budget music phone with build in music player that can play MP3 files. The phone also comes with FM Radio to keep you entertained anytime. The handset has 3 dedicated keys basically made to manage the play list. You can choose the shuffle mode to mix up the play list. Listen to your favorite music on the headset that can be connect to the 3.5mm audio jack or play it aloud on the build in speaker. On a single charge the Nokia X1-01 can play music for almost 36 hours.

*Unboxing*
*i.imgur.com/UWhZV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/55AGC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YXTBk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NrfuS.jpg

*Specification*
*i.imgur.com/tVCG0.jpg

*Advantage*

# Dual-Sim, Dual-Standby GSM connectivity
# 1.8'' 65K Color screen
# Simple user interface
# Multiple-Phone Book Facility
# Mp3 player with dedicated music keys
# Hot-Swappable Micro-SD slot
# Very powerful speaker
# Stereo FM Radio
# 3.5 mm audio jacks
# 1430 mah powerful battery
# Flashlight
# 16GB expandable Micro-SD card
# Very strong body
# Nice keypad 
# Very low price

*Disadvantage*
# No Gprs/Edge
# No Java support
# No homepage customization or wallpaper support
# No file management facility
# No data cable 
*Photographic Walk-through*
*i.imgur.com/YXTBk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/f6pFJ.jpg
*Dedicated keys*

*i.imgur.com/hgvqI.jpg
*Flashlight*

*i.imgur.com/4PBN5.jpg
*Memory card slot*

*i.imgur.com/7QxRg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3Vbhr.jpg
*Menu grid*

*i.imgur.com/Z7upd.jpg
*Music*

*i.imgur.com/ymAhv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UwqUd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dYDb6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0caIy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MRKQ6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OnHW8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JtIQK.jpg
*Games*

*i.imgur.com/seua1.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2011)

let pictures tell the story. nicely summed up  

and no support for wallpaper?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes you cannot set pictures as wallpaper, only theme can be change.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 16, 2011)

X1-01 runs on Symbian Series 30 OS thats why wallpaper can't be changed. also without any file manager, changing wallpaper is not possible. same for java apps/games.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice detailed review Tenida its a good phone to have as a backup device


----------



## Revolution (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice review!
So,u can't change wallpapers.
But,can we able change Ring Tones ?
I mean can add .mp3 or other file into phone memory ?
Did u got any restart problem yet?
Does it have wireless FM ?


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2011)

^^no don't have wiseless FM.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 16, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Nice review!


Thanks 


Revolution said:


> Nice review!
> So,u can't change wallpapers.


No 



Revolution said:


> But,can we able change Ring Tones ?
> I mean can add .mp3 or other file into phone memory ?


Yes, you change ringtone.It doesn't  have phone memory.


Revolution said:


> Did u got any restart problem yet?
> Does it have wireless FM ?


No, restart problem till now
No, it doesn't support wireless FM



Sam said:


> let pictures tell the story. nicely summed up
> 
> and no support for wallpaper?



Thanks 



mithun_mrg said:


> Nice detailed review Tenida its a good phone to have as a backup device



Thanks buddy


----------



## Revolution (Oct 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes, you change ringtone.It doesn't  have phone memory.



Thanks for reply!
So,I have to put Ring Tone at memory card and then I can select my own Ring Tone ?
How many SMSs we can store ?
We can save SMSs in memory card if SIMs are full ?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice, it's Best thing is it has very powerful battery. It is very good for Backup Phone.  Only 2 things need to Know.. How is voice Clarity While Calling .. Both way. And how much sms Can it store.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> Nice, it's Best thing is it has very powerful battery. It is very good for Backup Phone.  Only 2 things need to Know.. How is voice Clarity While Calling .. Both way. And how much sms Can it store.



Voice clarity is crystal clear.1000 sms can be store in phone memory.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks good. Saw some other reviews too. What about the exact price? And is there any voice recorder in the phone?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Looks good. Saw some other reviews too. What about the exact price? And is there any voice recorder in the phone?



Rs 2K/- No, there's no voice recorder in it.


----------



## KEVIN5598 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,
How should I organize the mp3 files on the SD card so that I can make best use of the player?
Are files in a single folder independent played ?
thanks


----------



## praveen4snaveen (Feb 6, 2012)

*Nokia X1-01 Dual sim functionality*

Hi 
I need a clarification on dual sim functionality

Using (Docomo + Airtel ) sims can we achieve dual sim functionality 
By putting CALL DIVERTS For each sims to other one so that we can have call waiting on the active sim for the inactive sim calls ?

Please respond ASAP....!


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, nokia is targeting the masses in India through these phones. Nice buy mate. But still wish to have a non-camera phone that has all the above features along with customization and Bluetooth (very necessary for transfers). I remember Samsung hero series that were then discontinued! But Nokia is a trusted brand for durability.

The phone looks good too  Cheers..


----------



## praveen4snaveen (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi 
I need a clarification on dual sim functionality

Using (Docomo + Airtel ) sims can we achieve dual sim functionality 
By putting CALL DIVERTS For each sims to other one so that we can have call waiting on the active sim for the inactive sim calls ?

Please respond ASAP....!


----------



## PraKs (Feb 6, 2012)

This is Dual Standby. Why not consider Dual Active phones ?

Samsung  B5722, Samsung  C6112, Samsung  C5212

Reason being if your SIM 1 is busy, still you will receice call waiting if someone calls you on SIM2.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2012)

pratzgh1 said:


> But still wish to have a non-camera phone that has all the above features along with customization and Bluetooth (very necessary for transfers). I remember Samsung hero series that were then discontinued!



Samsung hero music?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Its dual active only..i am having this phone.


----------



## praveen4snaveen (Feb 7, 2012)

can we have waiting service on  sim1  when we are on call on sim2 in 
NOKIA X1-01  please confirm whether its dual sim active .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for review.IMO These phone are better than smart phones.


----------

